

The Homeless Entrepreneur - khaliqgant
http://blog.willwashburn.com/post/12316569253/the-homeless-entrepreneur

======
samikc
This is like an extreme way to make your startup work. Don't know but looks
like too much. The question is : will you be worrying about your users, next
feature, server load etc or where to find a friend's couch.

Anyway, its an interesting way to test the guts. Question to all hackers and
entrepreneur: though it shows that the guy is determined to make his startup
work, it can also be termed as foolish (in common _default_ sense) - which way
you go?

~~~
willwashburn
Blog post OP here:

Interesting points about the about the mental capital angle. I'd like to think
I can just focus on my users, but the reality is that I'd probably be more
focused on where'd I'd be sleeping that night.

I think you can make an argument that even jumping into a startup is common
sense foolish - that is, you're risking way more than what is normal. What
I've given up in opportunity costs in other careers is already huge - this
just feels like another step. I've always tried to live by the "go big or go
home" mantra. In this case, it's quite literal.

~~~
samikc
You are right will. In every sense of it. Anyone starting a startup would want
to succeed. I will do this too. Its that, your post gives me a new level of
extreme. Startups are hard, we get to hear the success stories all around. But
your post was an exception and it gives real sense of what a founder goes
through before he makes it.

Nice post.

